# Lunatic's Images thread (please don't reply in this thread)



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2005)

I've decided to create this thread in which I can upload images, which I can then reference using the IMG tags in other threads.

The reason to do this is that attachments always appear at the bottom of the post, which can be confusing to the reader. The alternative of posting them to my webspace and then referencing them from there has the negative that eventually they will be removed (I only have 10mb per email) and leave blank images on this board.

If this is a problem or there is another way I should do this, please let me know and I will figure out an alternative.

Please don't post in this thread!

Thank you,

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2005)

............


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2005)

....


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2005)

....


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2005)

....


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2005)

....


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2005)

....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 15, 2005)

May I point you in the direction of this site.


Just saves bandwith here.

If you make an account there, it shows images you've uploaded, so you can use them when necessary, as here.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2005)

The problem with that is it does not gaurantee the perminancy of the uploaded images. By uploading them to this server they will last as long as this forum does. People seem to attach a lot of images to their posts on this board. I put the images here so I can insert them in the middle of my posts rather than have them appear only at the end.

However, this thread itself should be locked and archived and I should start another. I'd hoped a new page block would start soon... hmmm maybe I can force one...

Everytime I access it it must cause a huge bandwidth spike.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2005)

trying to force new page 1

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2005)

trying to force new page

. 

. 

. 

. 

.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2005)

trying to force new page

. 

. 

. 

. 

.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2005)

trying to force new page

. 

. 

. 

. 

.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 21, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 21, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 21, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (May 8, 2005)

...


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2005)

test...


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2005)

...


----------



## Lunatic (Jul 8, 2005)

...


----------

